#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Surprise, MSC and PHD theses from Stanford university.

## reservoir_engineer

dear friends.


i was surprised when i found that it is possible to download MSC, PHD theses from Stanford university.
it may be helpful for those working in scientific research.
here is the link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards,
reservoir_engineerSee More: Surprise, MSC and PHD theses from Stanford university.

----------


## sami22

thanks alot

----------


## Shakespear

That's a good find there. 

Good to see that more and more research is in the public domain.

 :Smile:

----------

